# all I want is a simple network...

## DaggyStyle

all I want is this:

configure samba to be part of a network.

have a shared visible to all folder with read permission to all and write permission to one specific user.

have a shared visible to all folder with access and write permission on one specific user.

to be able to access other domains on my network.

to be seen from XP and vista computers.

haven't been able to achieve this, has anyone been able to configure samba for this or partially and willing to post it's smb.conf?

thanks.

----------

## Akhouk

I can help you step by step. First though, is the domain you are joining a Windows Domain running Active Directory? Windows 2003 server?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> I can help you step by step. First though, is the domain you are joining a Windows Domain running Active Directory? Windows 2003 server?

 

actually, the network is linux based I think, for example I'm under WORKGROUPS domain, usualy I can see computers on my domain, but when trying another domain I get an unable to see the users in it, something its allows my, somethings not.

now strangely, I can access other domains but not mine....

what about the sharing, any hints?

----------

## Akhouk

The thing is, there are so many possible ways of setting this up. Is the domain controller Samba? That is the first question. You will need to use winbind if you want samba users to have access to a share on your Gentoo box and want to save files according to their username. 

If it is a samba domain you need to add your gentoo box to the domain and then you can share your files as a domain computer.

Is the samba using LDAP authentication? or just password file?

----------

## DaggyStyle

I think I'm using only a password files, all I want is these options to work, I'm attaching my current smb.conf

one more thing, I have iptables set, I've enabled traffic for ports 135, 137-139 426 and 445 which are used by samba

here is the file:

```

[global]

smb ports = 445

log file = /var/log/samba/logs/%m

lock directory = /var/lock/samba

security = user

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

server string = NCC-5001D

workgroup = WORKGROUPS

[shared]

comment = shared dir

path = /mnt/Shared/

write list = @felix

writeable = yes

public = yes

printable = no

browseable = yes

[Movies database]

path = /mnt/mov/

read list = @felix

browseable = yes

```

he user felix exists.

----------

## Akhouk

This is for groups not users

```
read list = @felix 
```

If you want user felix it should be just

```
read list = felix 
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

all in all, the configuration is correct?

----------

## Akhouk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> all in all, the configuration is correct?

 

I am not saying that...just pointing out one mistake.

What is your configuration on your domain controller?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   all in all, the configuration is correct? 
> 
> I am not saying that...just pointing out one mistake.
> 
> What is your configuration on your domain controller?

 

I'm part of that network, I have no administrative ability.

----------

## Akhouk

I see...but is it a domain or a workgroup?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Akhouk wrote:*   

> I see...but is it a domain or a workgroup?

 

it's a domain with alot of workgroups

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Akhouk wrote:*   I see...but is it a domain or a workgroup? 
> 
> it's a domain with alot of workgroups

 

Either you're in a workgroup or a domain, they can't be in both.  Whether there are several machines on the same subnet or network within different domains or workgroups that's different.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *GoofballJM1 wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *Akhouk wrote:*   I see...but is it a domain or a workgroup? 
> 
> it's a domain with alot of workgroups 
> 
> Either you're in a workgroup or a domain, they can't be in both.  Whether there are several machines on the same subnet or network within different domains or workgroups that's different.

 

I'll try to simplify it, I'm part of a network with multiple workgroups.

----------

